# [SOLVED] Jedi academy servers not showing up



## mini_jam (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay here's my problem  
Recently purchased JA from steam and the singleplayer runs fine, and multi-player DID but now the server list shows no servers, zilch...
I left it for 3 hours yesterday lol and came back to it and it still just said "getting server infos" 
My favourites list does work however  and I manually added a server via IP address and can access it fine, so I don't really know where the problem is o.o
My ping is normal on the servers and there is no background bandwidth being utilized by any secret programmes or anything...
Any ideas?


----------



## mini_jam (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

Oh, also...
This could be down to a patching issue, I can't find what version I'm running >_< Usually it's in the options at the bottom but there's nothing there :| 
I downloaded the patch and tried to run it but got the error message "Can't find JA please re-install from original disk" (something to that effect) 
But obviously I don't have the original disk...
And also i thought this was an unlikely cause as I'm fairly sure the servers I played on before were patched, just about all of them are.. So Idk
Help appreciated


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

Hi Mini_jam,
First off i would like you to go to 
Steam >> My Games >> Jedi Academy >> Right click >> Properties >> Updates >> "Always keep this game updated"
See if it updates now.
Thanks.


----------



## mini_jam (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

whoops sorry about the late reply been a bit busy, but yeah it was already ticked for auto instant updates :\


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

Ok, try opening the ports in your router.
Go to http://portforward.com and select your router model.
Then go to Jedi Academy and it will give you a guide.
Thanks.


----------



## mini_jam (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

Hmm, sorted itself out, they show up fine now.  
Sorry to bother you


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Jedi academy servers not showing up*

No problem, glad that you got it fixed, could you mark the thread as solved using thread tools please 
Also if you need anymore help we're always here to help.


----------

